# Angeln auf Lanzarote ?



## balu65 (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
Ich plane mit meiner Familie für Juni 2006 einen Urlaub auf Lanzarote. Da mein Sohn (13) und ich begeisterte Angler sind, bisher aber nur ein paar Rotfedern und Karauschen aus dem nahegelegenen Weiher gefischt haben,habe ich ein paar fragen.Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein paar Tips geben!
Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel eine Biggame Fischtour auf Lanzarote kostet?
Kann mein Sohn mit 13 Jahren auch mitfahren?
Wir möchten uns zum Angeln im Hafen eine Teleskoprute,Rolle und benötigten Zubehör anschaffen.Was ist sinnvoll, preiswert und wo bekommt man es?
Schonmal Danke im Voraus
Gruß Balu


----------



## balu65 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote ?*

Ja, hat denn noch nie einer auf Lanzarote geangelt oder eine Bootstour mitgemacht ?
Über einen Tip zum benötigten Angelgerät und Zubehör würde ich mich auch freuen.
Über Google bekomme ich leider auch keine brauchbaren Informationen.
Gruß Balu  |wavey:


----------



## uwe103 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote ?*

@Balu65

Moin, war im letzten Jahr der "D-Mark" auf Lanzarote und ärgere mich heute noch, dass ich seinerzeit die BigGame Tour nicht mitgemacht habe. Kann Dir momentan auch nicht den Anbieter nennen, aber das Boot liegt im Hafen. Ausrüstung braucht man lt. dem Flyer (muss mal nachsehen, ob ich den noch finde) nicht und gefischt wird nach Jahreszeit. Die Ausgahrt kostete damals für einen Angler 100,- DM und für Mitfahrer, welche nicht fischen wollten, 50,- DM. Im Preis war Verpflegung und Getränke inbegriffen.

Sollte ich noch mehr Infos wiederfinden, sende ich Dir eine PN.


----------



## fish4fun (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote ?*

Hallo!

Komme gerade aus Lanzerote zurrück. Wenn Du wie viele Leute nach Puerto del Carmen fährst, gib es verschiedene Anbieter die überall mit verschiedenen Angeboten um eine Ausfahrt werben. Eine Ausfahrt habe ich auch mit gemacht und zwar zum Schleppfischen mit auf Bonito-Tun-Marlin&co.. Preise sind je nach Fishing Tour zwischen 60 - 75 €. Angeboten wird s.o. Schleppfischen(75 €), Bottomfishing (60 €) und Sharkfishing (??). Wir hatten leider einen erfolglosen Tag mit 10 Anglern auf dem Boot null Fisch. Dito. auf dem Bottomfishingboot mir ca. 25 Anglern. 

Was allerdings sehr gut geklappt hat war das Spassangeln (ich hatte keine Angel mit, sondern ein Stück Schnur mit Pose vor Ort gekauft) im Hafen oder Umgebung auf Meeräschen an der Handleine mit einem Stückchen Schwimmbrot oder auf kleine Lippfische mit kleinen Tintenfisch aus dem Restaurant (einfach fragen, schmeckt gebacken auch sehr gut.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast melde Dich.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## efeu (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote ?*

Hallo,

meine Mutter und ich haben schon mehrmals auf Lanzarote geangelt.

Wir angeln immer vom Strand aus mit Wasserbällchen,Drillingshaken und mit Brot.

Beim letzten mal haben wir uns 14 Tage von Fisch ernährt.

Wir brauchten gar nicht mehr essen zu gehen.

Nervt halt nur wenn dann immer alle Leute fragen: Schon was gefangen ? |uhoh: 

Und dann auch noch zwei Frauen die angeln.

Wir stehen immer in Puerto del Carmen, hat sich bis jetzt immer geloht.

Das nächste mal im März/April 2006.

Wir nehmen wohl immer alles mit, Ruten und Angelkoffer, weil uns das auf Lanzarote zu teuer ist.

Eine schöne lange Brandungsrute würde ich Dir aber noch empfehlen.
In Würselen gibt es doch ein großes Angelgeschäft, oder ?
(Meine Mama wohnt in Geilenkirchen)

Gruß Eva


----------



## ralle (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote ?*

Hallo efeu 

Herzlich Willkomen im Board !!


----------



## balu65 (21. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote ?*

Nochmal Danke an alle,
sind super Info's dabei.
Gruß Hansi


----------



## Spawny (10. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote ?*

Hi,#h 
fliegen nächsten Samstag auch nach Lanzarote,weiß jemand wie´s dort mit einer Angellizenz aussieht und wenn ja,wo man die bekommt und was die kostet?;+ 

Wollte eine Spinn- (bis 80g) und eine Grundrute mitnehmen!
Wie schauts mit Ködern aus? Sind Gummitwister fängig oder lieber mit Spinner/Blinker(z.B. Meerforellenblinker) probieren?|uhoh: 

Gruß 
Spawny


----------



## Spawny (14. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote ?*

...und überhaupt,welche Fische sind denn da genießbar? Wollte als Selbstversorger dort evtl auch mal was Selbstgefangenes probieren,falls überhaupt was an den Haken gehen sollte!#:


----------



## Sailfisch (14. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote ?*

Einiges des hier gesagten sollte auch für Lanzarote gelten.


----------



## Volker2809 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote ?*

Kann Dir auch noch einen Link anbieten. Vielleicht findest Du hier noch Antworten auf Deine Fragen. 

http://www.wrackangeln.de/lanzarote-angeln.0.html

Wir waren im Januar auf Lanzarote und konnten zwei Hochsee-Trips mitmachen. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Gefangen haben wir überwiegend Bonitos, was aber am leichteren Spinngerät sehr viel Spass macht. 

Vom Ufer aus hab ich es 2-3 mal mit schweren Meerforellen-Wobblern versucht. Allerdings ohne Erfolg. Gute Stellen sind die Hafenausfahrten. Allerdings musst Du aufpassen, dass Du keinen Ärger mit der Polizei bekommst. In den Sporthäfen ist das Angeln strengstens verboten. Dort findest Du die schönsten Meeräschen. Aber wie gesagt, Angeln ist dort verboten.


----------



## Catcher_07 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote ?*

Hallo
Kann mir vieleicht jemand weiter helfen? Ich bin vom 
24.6.07- 1.7.07 auf La Palma und möchte ein bisschen von Land aus angeln, wo sind gute plätze was kann man so alles fangen und was für Köder sind zu empfeheln? Möchte eventuell auch eine Big Game Tour mitmachen. Kennt ihr ein gutes Boot oder einen Fischer der mich mit nehmen könnte?


----------



## Vampilein (12. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote ?*

huhu,

ich hätt da mal noch nen tipp für leute die mal was dickes auf lanzarote angeln wollen 

man nehme sich eine schwere, 2 teilige, teleskopierbare 2m pilkrute mit. perfekt: sportex magnus bt tele 2006, als rolle war optimal eine quick 5001 - aber wichtig dabei: mit 2,5 facher übersetzung, sind ziemlich selten die teile.

hauptschnur haben wir damals eine geflochtene 60er genommen mit ca 50kg tragkraft. 

dann scöne vorfachkonstruktion mit ausleger und nem dicken haken.... 

nun gehe mal auf der insel los und kaufe schöne, ganze, sardinen - frisch versteht sich....

davon wird dann eine mit etwas schnur am haken fixiert ("nur" normal aufgezogen fliegen die teile leider beim werfen schnell mal weg ) 

naja und mit dem ganzen gerät begebe man sich dann abends mit seinem mietwagen gemütlich in den hafen von arrecife, wo man etwa 25-30m weit raus wirft, das blei auf grund und spannung legt und die gute, leckere sardine ca 20cm überm grund schweben lässt.


wenn alles klappt, wie bei uns in den jahren 95 (sommer) und 96 (frühjahr) ist danach muskelkater garantiert, da beißen dann nämlich ganz gern mal recht nette rochen von ca 2 - 2,5m spannweite 

auf örtliche bootsleute mit haken sollte man sich allerdings net verlassen, das sind spielzeuge.... und alleine kann mans eh knicken, wenn man das teil dann aus dem wasser bekommen möchte.

da bietet es sich dann an sich einen drillings-gaff zu bauen, aus ca fingerdickem stahl (V2A aufwärts)  mit einer montagemöglichkeit für 2-3 abschleppleinen.

ist eigentlich optimal für vater sohn geschichten.

pappi gönnt sich den drill mit dem vieh und wenns sich dann der oberfläche nähert rennt sohn los, sucht sich paar bootsleute die helfen das biest hoch zu zerren, packt den "enterhaken" aus, hakt ein und verteilt die armen, kleinen spanier auf die leinen. 

in dem zusammenhang ist es auch nett auf der insel einen restaurantinhaber zu kennen, der danach ggf. mit dem pickup kommt, 4 wochen haifischflossensuppe auf die karte nimmt und einen dafür durchfüttert ;D

sonst halt drillen und wenn an der oberfläche abschneiden - ist aber wohl recht sinnlos und kathegorie tierquälerei.


----------

